# Long Drop Dropper



## Sackmann (19. Januar 2020)

*Sinn der Umfrage ist es, ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, für wie viele Nutzer eine solche lange Stütze überhaupt theoretisch möglich wäre.*

Deshalb würde mich interessieren würde, ob ihr eine Stütze mit folgenden Abmaßen in eurem *eigenen, persönlichen* Bike theoretisch fahren könntet. Dabei ist nicht nur wichtig, auf die Aufbauhöhe außerhalb des Rahmens zu achten, sondern auch, ob *im* Rahmen selbst genug Platz für die Einschubtiefe ist.

*Es geht nur um das/die Bike(s), die ihr persönlich fahrt, und nicht um Bikes bei denen ihr wisst, ob es ginge oder nicht.
Es geht nur um Bikes mit 30.9/31.6/34.9 Sitzrohren. Bikes mit 27.2 Sitzrohr sind außen vor.*

Falls ihr mehrere Bikes besitzt, könnt ihr für jedes Bike eine Stimme abgeben.
Wenn ihr z.B. 3 Bikes habt, aber nur bei einem die Stütze passt, dann einfach zweimal "nein" und einmal "ja" wählen.
Die ganze Sache sollte natürlich ernst genommen werden, also bitte keine Spaßwähler. Zu Gewinnen gibt es nichts.
Optional könnt ihr noch in den Kommentaren eure Bikes und eure Körpergröße angeben, das wäre super!
Gerne euren Kumpels diese Umfrage weitersagen...

Um folgende Abmaße geht es.






Über eine rege Teilnahme würde ich mich freuen.

Cheers
Sacki


----------



## Sackmann (19. Januar 2020)

@null-2wo :
Darf ich fragen, welche Bikes du hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (19. Januar 2020)

ja: ns surge (large) - geht, pipedream moxie (longer) - max. einstecktiefe 262 mm, aber die 30 mm kann ich rausstehen lassen;

nein: on-one inbred - 27.2mm sattelrohr.

größe 187 cm, SL 84 cm


----------



## scratch_a (19. Januar 2020)

Um welche Sattelrohre handelt es sich, 30,9mm? Oder spielt das hier keine Rolle?


----------



## Sackmann (19. Januar 2020)

Ich habe es gerade nochmal ergänzt. Unterschieden wird nicht zwischen 30.9/31.6/34.9. Diese sind alle gefragt.
Lediglich 27.2 ist außen vor.
@null-2wo: Dein Inbred darfst du also bitte wieder entfernen.


----------



## null-2wo (19. Januar 2020)

erledigt.


----------



## mrwulf (19. Januar 2020)

Rocky Mountain Instinct 2018, L
Rocky Mountain Altitude 2015, L

passt rein, 1,86m groß SL90cm


----------



## 30juergen58 (19. Januar 2020)

Nicolai AC Bj 2015/ Argon AM Pinion / Argon AC ,alle Gr.M ,passt nicht.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Januar 2020)

ICB xl (alle) ICB XXL(alle)
186m SL 89cm


----------



## scratch_a (19. Januar 2020)

Last Glen XL und Last Fastforward L, passt in beiden. 184cm, SL 87cm


----------



## roli888 (23. Januar 2020)

Santa Cruz Bronson CC V2 (2016) XL, passt. 183cm, SL 91cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterTheo (29. Januar 2020)

Tofane 2 XL 197 cm


----------



## warumich (31. Januar 2020)

last forward xl


----------



## Speedskater (31. Januar 2020)

Die Sattelstütze passt in keines meiner Bikes, die ist einfach zu lang.
Größe: 180 cm, SL 83 cm
Cavalerie Anakin M
Alutech Fanes Pinion M
Moppel
Mountain Cycles San Andreas


----------



## scylla (3. Februar 2020)

In meinem Last Clay Gr. M fahre ich (1,70m/82cm) derzeit eine Nivo mit 212mm. Die oben abgebildete Stütze würde auch passen. Ebenfalls würde sie in ein VPace CTrail passen.
Für das On-One Codeine von meinem Mann (1,74m/79cm) habe ich gleich mit abgestimmt, da passt nicht mal die 185er Revive.
Im Cotic BFe Größe S würde sie unter Beachtung der Anbringung des Stealth-Lochs nicht reinpassen. Wäre die Stealth Verlegung anders würde es von der nutzbaren Tiefe des Sattelrohrs her auch da locker gehen. Bezüglich der Stealthkabel-Verlegung müssten die Hersteller mal generell etwas umdenken, da geht viel Potential für lange Stützen verloren.

Persönliche Anmerkung: Bedarf ist meinerseits definitiv vorhanden. Im Clay habe ich deswegen eine Nivo (auch eine schöne Stütze) weil ich die Länge haben wollte. Hätte es die Revive/Divine in 210mm gegeben, dann wäre es evtl die geworden, weil ich mit meiner 185mm Revive bezüglich Funktion sehr zufrieden bin. Mein nächstes Rad wird definitiv unter anderem auch danach ausgewählt, dass eine Stütze mit 210mm Hub rein passt, ich will nichts anderes mehr, weil sich das genau als meine Komfort Höhe rausgestellt hat. Mit 185mm Revive stört der Sattel in manchen Situationen noch, mit 210mm nie, egal wie steil es ist oder was ich auf dem Rad so mache.

Wäre es möglich, den Aktuator noch etwas kürzer zu gestalten? Sowohl Oneup als auch Nivo, die es in vergleichbaren Hublängen gibt, sparen an der Stelle noch 1-2 cm Gesamtbauhöhe ein (Nivo Aktuator: 24mm, Oneup Aktuator: 15mm) was durchaus zwischen "passt" und "passt nicht" entscheiden kann, wenn es eng zugeht.


----------



## Sackmann (4. Februar 2020)

Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Worte.
Bedarf an längeren Stütze ist da, ja. Auch wenn es von OE-Seite noch nicht wirklich großflächig interessant ist, gibt es im Aftermarkt doch Bedarf.
Persönlich könnte ich mit 185cm an keinem meiner Bikes eine 200er Stütze fahren, das sieht mit anderen Rahmen aber schon anders aus. Es liegt in hauptsächlich an der zu geringen Einstecktiefe. Obenraus hätte ich genug Platz.



scylla schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich, den Aktuator noch etwas kürzer zu gestalten? Sowohl Oneup als auch Nivo, die es in vergleichbaren Hublängen gibt, sparen an der Stelle noch 1-2 cm Gesamtbauhöhe ein (Nivo Aktuator: 24mm, Oneup Aktuator: 15mm) was durchaus zwischen "passt" und "passt nicht" entscheiden kann, wenn es eng zugeht.



Was man hier nicht vergessen sollte:
1. Die 15mm bei der OneUp beziehen sich auf den Aktuator, bei dem sich die Hülle bewegen können muss. Diese Ansteuerung macht bei einigen Rahmen Probleme, weshalb OneUp einen alternative Ansteuerung gebracht hat, die nachrüstbar. Diese Ansteuerung ist auch länger. Wahrscheinlich aber immer noch etwas kürzer als unsere, da will ich fair sein. Drehbar ist sie allerdings nicht, und gerade da kann man bei unsere oft noch etwas an Einstecktiefe rausholen. Das geht bei der OneUp nicht.
2. Die Ansteuerung der Vecnum ist unter der Stütze etwas kürzer, aber auch da muss man fair bleiben und die Gesamtlänge berücksichtigen. Die Vecnum ist bei gleichem Hub quasi exakt gleich lang wie unsere REVIVE oder DIVINE, und so wird insgesamt nichts eingespart. Man kann also nicht mehr Hub fahren, als bei unseren Stützen. Eher kann man durch die drehbare Ansteuerung der REVIVE/DIVINE noch Platz sparen. Bei der Vecnum geht das nicht (weil mittig)



scylla schrieb:


> Mein nächstes Rad wird definitiv unter anderem auch danach ausgewählt, dass eine Stütze mit 210mm Hub rein passt, ich will nichts anderes mehr, weil sich das genau als meine Komfort Höhe rausgestellt hat.


Auch das kann man so nicht einfach so für sich stehen lassen. "Komforthöhe" ist nicht nur von persönlichen Vorlieben, sindern auch extrem von der Rahmenform und Sitzwinkel abhängig. Ein flacher realer Sitzwinkel lässt den Sattel beim kompletten Absenken sehr stark nach vorne gehen (z.B. beim letzen Propain Tyee oder aktuellen Scott oder Trek Modellen). Bei einem steilen realen Sitzwinkel wander der Sattel viel stärker nur nach unten.
Bei manchen Rädern ist der Sattel trotz gleicher Absenkung an der Sattelstütze trotzdem deutlich mehr im Weg.
An meinem DH-Bikefahre ich den Sattel zum Beispiel um gute 4cm höher als am Enduro mit voll abgesenkter 185er Stütze.
Zu tiefe Absenkung ist für mich nicht immer gut, da ich in vielen Situationen mit dem Sattel steuere.
Für Jared Graves z.B. haben wir eine spezielle 150mm REVIVE gebaut, da ihm die 160mm an seinem Bike damals tatsächlich zu viel Absenkung waren. Er hätte 160 locker fahren können.


----------



## scylla (4. Februar 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Was man hier nicht vergessen sollte:
> 1. Die 15mm bei der OneUp beziehen sich auf den Aktuator, bei dem sich die Hülle bewegen können muss. Diese Ansteuerung macht bei einigen Rahmen Probleme, weshalb OneUp einen alternative Ansteuerung gebracht hat, die nachrüstbar. Diese Ansteuerung ist auch länger. Wahrscheinlich aber immer noch etwas kürzer als unsere, da will ich fair sein. Drehbar ist sie allerdings nicht, und gerade da kann man bei unsere oft noch etwas an Einstecktiefe rausholen. Das geht bei der OneUp nicht.
> 2. Die Ansteuerung der Vecnum ist unter der Stütze etwas kürzer, aber auch da muss man fair bleiben und die Gesamtlänge berücksichtigen. Die Vecnum ist bei gleichem Hub quasi exakt gleich lang wie unsere REVIVE oder DIVINE, und so wird insgesamt nichts eingespart. Man kann also nicht mehr Hub fahren, als bei unseren Stützen. Eher kann man durch die drehbare Ansteuerung der REVIVE/DIVINE noch Platz sparen. Bei der Vecnum geht das nicht (weil mittig)



Zur Oneup kann ich nichts sagen, die hab ich nicht persönlich da um nachzumessen. Da kann ich nur vom Datenblatt ausgehen, das besagt zur Gesamtlänge incl Aktuator (mit den 15mm wie er dort angegeben ist) 540mm 
Der fairere Vergleich ist sicher die Vecnum, die ist aber auch in der Gesamtlänge incl Aktuator immer noch 6mm kürzer (571mm) bei 2mm mehr Hub (wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass die Zeichnung oben für 210mm Hub sein soll). Das sind eben genau die 8mm, um die sich die Aktuator-Länge unterscheidet, 24mm vs 32mm. Die Länge des unteren Rohrs ohne Aktuator ist bei der Vecnum und deiner Zeichnung nämlich gleich lang, 293mm. Ich weiß, das klingt nach akademischer Haarspalterei. Aber es kann durchaus entscheidend sein. Das soll nicht als Kritik an deiner Stütze gemeint sein, nur als konstuktiven Input drüber nachzudenken ob sich da noch was "drehen" ließe, weil's aus Kundensicht durchaus ein Kriterium ist, zumindest so wie es sich für mich persönlich darstellt. Wenn ich die eine 210mm Stütze in meinen Rahmen rein bekomme und die andere nicht, weil sie untenrum ein paar mm länger baut, dann ist da halt auch ein Entscheidungskriterium.




Sackmann schrieb:


> Auch das kann man so nicht einfach so für sich stehen lassen. "Komforthöhe" ist nicht nur von persönlichen Vorlieben, sindern auch extrem von der Rahmenform und Sitzwinkel abhängig. Ein flacher realer Sitzwinkel lässt den Sattel beim kompletten Absenken sehr stark nach vorne gehen (z.B. beim letzen Propain Tyee oder aktuellen Scott oder Trek Modellen). Bei einem steilen realen Sitzwinkel wander der Sattel viel stärker nur nach unten.



Daher schrieb ich ja meine Komforthöhe 
Bei meinen kleinen Rahmenhöhen ist da eh nicht mehr so viel Unterschied zwischen effektivem und realem Sitzwinkel möglich, dass es einen relevanten Unterschied machen könnte. Zumindest dann, wenn das Sitzrohr so gestaltet ist, dass eine langhubige Stütze überhaupt rein geht, das muss dann in meiner Rahmengröße eh bis fast ganz zum Tretlager runter gerade und unverbaut sein. Irgendwelche Knicke, die für einen sehr flachen realen SW sorgen können, schließen sich da einfach von alleine aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (4. Februar 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Zur Oneup kann ich nichts sagen, die hab ich nicht persönlich da um nachzumessen. Da kann ich nur vom Datenblatt ausgehen, das besagt zur Gesamtlänge incl Aktuator (mit den 15mm wie er dort angegeben ist) 540mm


Das mit der Gesamtlänge ist auch korrekt, allerdings bezieht sich diese Länge wie gesagt auf einen anderen Aktuator, der nicht mit allen Rahmen kompatibel ist. Die Problematik ergibt ganz besonders bei den aktuellen Santa Cruz Rahmen. Da diese Variante der Ansteuerung aufgrund einer fehlenden Umlenkung auch mehr Handkräfte mit sich bringt ist es für uns momentan keine Option.


scylla schrieb:


> Der fairere Vergleich ist sicher die Vecnum, die ist aber auch in der Gesamtlänge incl Aktuator immer noch 6mm kürzer (571mm) bei 2mm mehr Hub (wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass die Zeichnung oben für 210mm Hub sein soll).


Da haben wir tatsächlich aneinander vorbeigeredet. Ich habe mich auf die momentan tatsächlich verfügbaren Stützen bezogen.
REVIVE 185 -> Gesamtlänge 516mm
Vecnum Nivo 182 -> Gesamtlänge 511mm
Diese beiden Maßen sind unter Berücksichtigung des vorhandenen Hubes quasi exakt gleich.
Bei der oben vorgestellten Stütze handelt es sich um ein Konzept, dass für weniger Binding und weniger Verschleiß auch über eine höhere Bushingüberlappung verfügt, als die bsiherigen REVIVES. Es ist also quasi eine Zeichnung des "Worst Case Szenario" für eine Stütze mit 210mm Hub.


scylla schrieb:


> Bei meinen kleinen Rahmenhöhen ist da eh nicht mehr so viel Unterschied zwischen effektivem und realem Sitzwinkel möglich, dass es einen relevanten Unterschied machen könnte. Zumindest dann, wenn das Sitzrohr so gestaltet ist, dass eine langhubige Stütze überhaupt rein geht, das muss dann in meiner Rahmengröße eh bis fast ganz zum Tretlager runter gerade und unverbaut sein. Irgendwelche Knicke, die für einen sehr flachen realen SW sorgen können, schließen sich da einfach von alleine aus.


Doch doch, da ist noch genug Raum für abweichende Sitzwinkel.  Quasi jedes Fully hat voneinenader abweichende reale und tatsächliche Sitzwinkel. Mal mehr und Mal weniger. Das hat auch mit der Rahmengröße wenig zu tun.
Es kommt da überhaupt nicht auf einen von dir erwähnten "Knick" an, sondern um ein Offset des Sitzrohres zum Tretlager. Selbst ein quasi durchgehend gerades Sitzrohr mit sehr langer Einstecktiefe (wie etwa bei den Last Bikes oder bei Liteville) haben deutlich unterschiedliche Sitzwinkel, auch bei den kleinen Größen.
Als Beispiel mal: 75° vs. 70° Unterschied zwischen realem und effektivem Sitzrohrwinkel machen bei einer Absenkung von 200mm mal schnell mehr als 16mm Unterschied in der horizontalen Sattelposition aus. Das ist eine ganze Menge und das kann jeder deutlich spüren.
Reale Sitzrohrwinkel (65° bis ca. 75°) variieren bei heutigen Bikes  unter dne einzelen Bikes viel stärker als die effektiven Sitzwinkel (mittlerweile meist 75° +/-1°)


----------



## trischi24 (4. Februar 2020)

Hallöle, 

Propain Tyee S, bin selbst 1,65m. Würde definitiv nicht passen


----------



## Joey12345 (5. Februar 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Auch das kann man so nicht einfach so für sich stehen lassen. "Komforthöhe" ist nicht nur von persönlichen Vorlieben, sindern auch extrem von der Rahmenform und Sitzwinkel abhängig. Ein flacher realer Sitzwinkel lässt den Sattel beim kompletten Absenken sehr stark nach vorne gehen (z.B. beim letzen Propain Tyee oder aktuellen Scott oder Trek Modellen). Bei einem steilen realen Sitzwinkel wander der Sattel viel stärker nur nach unten.
> Bei manchen Rädern ist der Sattel trotz gleicher Absenkung an der Sattelstütze trotzdem deutlich mehr im Weg.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen! Hab mich anfangs auch gewundert beim Umstieg auf ein Hightower LT, warum mir jetzt plötzlich der Sattel ständig im Weg ist...Bis ich irgendwann kapiert hab, dass die effektive Absenkung durch das flache Sitzrohr eben deutlich geringer ist als bei anderen Rahmen...


----------



## Aninaj (5. Februar 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> In meinem Last Clay Gr. M fahre ich (1,70m/82cm) derzeit eine Nivo mit 212mm. Die oben abgebildete Stütze würde auch passen.



Hmm... ich fahre auch das Clay in M (167, 77) und aktuell die Revive 185, die noch etwas über 2,5 cm rausschaut. Also genau die 2,5 cm, die das neue Model oben länger wäre. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die 3,5 + 2,5 = 6 cm mehr Platz, die die Stütze dann nach unten braucht da sind. Theoretisch ist das Sitzrohr 380 lang, könnte ganz schön eng werden... Gibt's auch ein "Vielleicht" zur Auswahl


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Februar 2020)

Woher nun der Sinneswandel, nach dem Stützen mit 200mm oder mehr in der jüngeren Vergangenheit den nachfragenden Leuten gegenüber genervt abgelehnt wurden @Sackmann ?


----------



## PORTEX77 (5. Februar 2020)

Der Markt dafür ist wohl vorhanden? ?


----------



## aufgehts (5. Februar 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Woher nun der Sinneswandel, nach dem Stützen mit 200mm oder mehr in der jüngeren Vergangenheit den nachfragenden Leuten gegenüber genervt abgelehnt wurden @Sackmann ?



Weil definitiv Nachfrage vorhanden ist. 
Allerdings müssen die Rahmenkonstrukteure auch umdenken..... 
Sitzrohr kürzen  brachte am aktuellen Bike ca. 2,5 cm
Am Bike davor musste auch die Diagonalstrebe Oberrohr/Sitzrohre drann glauben..


----------



## Sackmann (5. Februar 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Woher nun der Sinneswandel, nach dem Stützen mit 200mm oder mehr in der jüngeren Vergangenheit den nachfragenden Leuten gegenüber genervt abgelehnt wurden @Sackmann ?


Diese Anfragen wurden genervt abgelehnt, weil ich sie dutzende Male beantworten musste. Die 185er wurde vorgestellt und sogleich kam die Frage, ob auch eine längere kommen wird. Diese Frage kam nicht einmal, nicht zweimal sondern wurde dutzende Male hier im Forum innerhalb kürzester Zeit gestellt. Und ich habe immer die gleiche Antwort gegeben. Dass das nervt, habe ich damals auch des öfteren mal angebracht. Mit Sinneswandel hat das also nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Februar 2020)

Wieso ist es kein Sinneswandel, wenn es regelmäßig negiert wurde und jetzt doch kommen soll?
Ich vermute der Erfolg der One Up im AM Segment lässt das Interesse an einem Stück vom Kuchen bei längeren Stützen nun doch interessant erscheinen.


----------



## aufgehts (5. Februar 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Diese Frage kam nicht einmal, nicht zweimal sondern wurde dutzende Male hier im Forum innerhalb kürzester Zeit gestellt. Und ich habe immer die gleiche Antwort gegeben. D



Deine Bedenken zu Haltbarkeit bei langen Stützen hab ich gelesen.. 
Trotzdem, 
Es gibt Bedarf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (5. Februar 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wieso ist es kein Sinneswandel, wenn es regelmäßig negiert wurde und jetzt doch kommen soll?
> Ich vermute der Erfolg der One Up im OEM Segment lässt das Interesse an einem Stück vom Kuchen bei längeren Stützen nun doch interessant erscheinen.


Da vermutest du leider falsch.
Der OE-Kuchen ist groß genug. Das Stückchen mit >200mm im OE Bereich hingegen ist sehr sehr klein.
Der Trend geht eher dazu, einfach möglichst billige Stützen zu verbauen (die es ja auch schon bis 170mm gibt), OneUp gehört zu den günstigen Stützen selbstredend dazu. Nahezu jeder größere Hersteller hat mittlerweile auch umgelabelte JD-Stützen im Angebot. Diese Stützen kosten einen Bikehersteller im Einkauf oft nur die Hälfte dessen, was wir als Stützenhersteller selbst allein schon nur an Teilekosten für unsere REVIVE haben. Das ist wirklich verrückt. Preislich können wir da natürlich nicht konkurrieren. Das, wofür wir (oder unsere REVIVE oder DIVINE) stehen, spielt bei solchen Entscheidungen aber keine Rolle.
Hast du denn mal ein Beispiel, bei dem ein Hersteller 210er One-Up Stützen in seinen Bikes spect? Ich bin jetzt nicht im Bilde, aber du scheinst ja Beispiele zu kennen, sonst würdest du mir das ja nicht unterstellen wollen. 



aufgehts schrieb:


> Deine Bedenken zu Haltbarkeit bei langen Stützen hab ich gelesen..
> Trotzdem,
> Es gibt Bedarf....



Ich habe ja auch nie behauptet, dass es keinen Bedarf gäbe. Es ging nicht in erster Linie um fehlenden Bedarf, sondern darum, dass wir keine Lösung anbieten konnten, mit der wir selbst zufrieden sind, und die wir auch so selbst an unseren Bikes fahren würden.
Darauf kommt es uns an. Wenn wir etwas machen, dann haben wir nicht den Anspruch, etwas halbgares auf den Markt zu bringen. Nicht wenn wir über Teile sprechen, die mehrere hundert Euro kosten.
Davon abgesehen, ist der Markt für >200mm Stützen dennoch sehr beschränkt. Ich habe es schon oft erwähnt:
In keinem meiner Bikes könnte ich eine 210er REVIVE fahren, und ich bin 185cm. Genau einer meiner Bike-Kumpels (und in unserem engenren Umfeld von ca. 20 Fahrern) könnte eine REVIVE in 210mm in seinem aktuelle Bike fahren (Ibis Ripmo, Größe L).
Das Problem ist nicht unbedingt, der Extra-Hub nach oben (da sind die Sitzrohre mittlerweile teilweise sehr kurz geworden), sondern die Einstecktiefe in den Rahmen. Was nützt mir ein kurzes Sitzrohr, wenn ich die Stütze nicht komplett (oder zumnidest weit genug) versenken kann. Es gibt Rahmen, die finde ich persönlich interessant, aber da bekomme nicht nicht einmal eine 160er REVIVE komplett bis Anschlag rein. Ich persönlich könnte trotzdem eine 185 fahren, weil die Stütze nicht so weit rein müsste. Aber die Entwickler müssen sich ja (oder auch nicht???) irgendwas bei einem solchen Rahmendesign gedacht haben. Bei einem Bike, das für 185cm Fahrer empfohlen wird, keine 160er REVIVE voll versenken zu können ist schon seltsam. Diese Eigenart haben allerdings eher inzeressante Rahmen aus dem überseeischen Raum, weniger die aus dem europäischen Umland - warum auch immer.
Und wenn ich mir ansehe, wie oft eine 185er zu mir zurückgeschickt wird, weil sie dann doch zu lang ist (merkt man leider oft erst dann, wenn man die Stütze daheim hat, dann wird das mit einer 200er Stütze sicher nicht besser. Das ist für uns kein unerheblicher Aufwand. Was mache ich mit den Stützen, an denen man Einbauspuren (auch wenn sie noch so klein sein mögen) hat?
Nur weil der Markt beschränkt ist, und die Stützen für mich persönlich in meinen aktuellen Bikes nicht passen, heißt es aber nicht, dass er nicht reizvoll ist. Wer weiß, was die Zukunft bringt?


----------



## aufgehts (5. Februar 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Nur weil der Markt beschränkt ist, und die Stützen für mich persönlich in meinen aktuellen Bikes nicht passen, heißt es aber nicht, dass er nicht reizvoll ist. Wer weiß, was die Zukunft bringt?



Fahre das aktuelle bike sicherlich noch eine Weile, ist 1,5 Jahre neu... 
Dann mal sehen wie der aktuelle Stand ist. 
Bei der Gelegenheit, 
Revive läuft top...


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hast du denn mal ein Beispiel, bei dem ein Hersteller 210er One-Up Stützen in seinen Bikes spect? Ich bin jetzt nicht im Bilde, aber du scheinst ja Beispiele zu kennen.



Bei den Cotic Kompletträdern kann man die m.W. auswählen.
Und bei den Last Kompletträdern kann man die Vecnum in der Länge auswählen.




Sackmann schrieb:


> Es ging nicht in erster Linie um fehlenden Bedarf, sondern darum, dass wir keine Lösung anbieten konnten, mit der wir selbst zufrieden sind, und die wir auch so selbst an unseren Bikes fahren würden.
> Darauf kommt es uns an. Wenn wir etwas machen, dann haben wir nicht den Anspruch, etwas halbgares auf den Markt zu bringen. Nicht wenn wir über Teile sprechen, die mehrere hundert Euro kosten.



Genau dafür mag ich deine Firma und Stützen, das ist auch gut so. Wenn da was im Langhubigen Bereich kommt, würde ich beim nächsten Kauf gerne den Mehrpreis zu einer Oneup bezahlen. Vor allem nachdem wir an gleich zwei dieser Stützen (alte 170er Version) im Haushalt gelernt haben, dass es sich nicht mal finanziell lohnt da zu geizen. 



Sackmann schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht unbedingt, der Extra-Hub nach oben (da sind die Sitzrohre mittlerweile teilweise sehr kurz geworden), sondern die Einstecktiefe in den Rahmen. Was nützt mir ein kurzes Sitzrohr, wenn ich die Stütze nicht komplett (oder zumnidest weit genug) versenken kann. Es gibt Rahmen, die finde ich persönlich interessant, aber da bekomme nicht nicht einmal eine 160er REVIVE komplett bis Anschlag rein. Ich persönlich könnte trotzdem eine 185 fahren, weil die Stütze nicht so weit rein müsste. Aber die Entwickler müssen sich ja (oder auch nicht???) irgendwas bei einem solchen Rahmendesign gedacht haben. Bei einem Bike, das für 185cm Fahrer empfohlen wird, keine 160er REVIVE voll versenken zu können ist schon seltsam.




Das stimmt. Ich habe sehr lange nach einem brauchbaren Fully gesucht, weil eines meiner Hauptkriterien war, mindestens die 185er Stütze komplett versenken zu können. Was soll ich am Ende mit einem super potenten Endurobike, wenn ich damit dann bestimmte Sachen nur gaklig fahren kann weil ich mit dem Sattel in Konflikt komme? Da nutzt dann halt auch das beste Fahrwerk, der längste Reach und der flachste Lenkwinkel nichts, wenn eine absolut simple Basisvoraussetzung nicht gegeben ist: Platz auf dem Rad.
Bei mir sind die entsprechenden Kandidaten deswegen einfach gnadenlos rausgeflogen, egal wie gut sie sonst gewesen wären. Im Nachhinein bin ich sehr froh, das so gemacht zu haben.



Sackmann schrieb:


> Diese Eigenart haben allerdings eher inzeressante Rahmen aus dem überseeischen Raum, weniger die aus dem europäischen Umland - warum auch immer.



Ich denke, es kommt darauf an, was die Hersteller selbst so vor der Haustür haben an Trails. In vielen anderen Ländern sind Biketrails und Wanderwege ja klar getrennt. Auf einer für Biker extra zugeschnittenen flowigen Murmelbahn ohne garstige Überraschungen kann man halt dieses "mit dem Sattel lenken" tun, das du weiter vorne auch angesprochen hast. Auf Flowtrails und Murmebahnen mach ich meinen Sattel auch nicht immer ganz runter (ist ja kein Problem die Stütze einfach mal NICHT ganz runter zu schieben, wenn sie stufenlos ist - also kein Argument für weniger Hub  ). Im europäischen Raum, besonders in den Alpen, haben wir halt die Besonderheit, dass wir Biker vielerorts auf originären Wanderwegen unterwegs sind, die nicht extra für Bikes gebaut wurden. Da wird's dann halt auch mal etwas unbequem steil und verblockt, und genau das sind dann die Situationen, wo man froh ist, wenn der Sattel ganz weg ist, weil man da möglichst nicht mit ihm in Kontakt kommen möchte. Wenn man solche Trails garnicht kennt, dann versteht man halt auch nicht, wozu der Sattel komplett runter müsste. Ich hatte da auch schon lustige Diskussionen mit Bikeherstellern.



Aninaj schrieb:


> Hmm... ich fahre auch das Clay in M (167, 77) und aktuell die Revive 185, die noch etwas über 2,5 cm rausschaut. Also genau die 2,5 cm, die das neue Model oben länger wäre. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die 3,5 + 2,5 = 6 cm mehr Platz, die die Stütze dann nach unten braucht da sind. Theoretisch ist das Sitzrohr 380 lang, könnte ganz schön eng werden... Gibt's auch ein "Vielleicht" zur Auswahl



Das kann ich dir beantworten: geht definitiv nicht. Ich bekomme die lange Nivo (Länge des äußeren Rohrs gleich wie auf der obigen Zeichnung von Sacki) nur rein, weil die bei mir ein paar cm oben aus dem Sattelrohr raus gucken darf, bis zum Rand versenken könnte ich sie nicht.. Geht in dem Fall nicht um den Aktuator, sondern um die Länge des äußeren Rohrs, das unten ansteht.


----------



## Sackmann (7. Februar 2020)

@Trail Surfer : Kannst du mir noch bitte die interessanten Beispiele im OE Bereich nennen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Februar 2020)

Worum ging es genau, bitte? Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, das ich etwas „liefern“ wollte oder müsste.


----------



## Sackmann (7. Februar 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich vermute der Erfolg der One Up im OEM Segment lässt das Interesse an einem Stück vom Kuchen bei längeren Stützen nun doch interessant erscheinen.


Ich fragte dich, wo im OE-Bereich Stützen mit 210mm Absenkung von OneUp verbaut werden. Meine Sichtweise auf deine leicht provokante Unterstellung habe ich dir ja schon weiter oben dargelegt. Deshalb bin ich jetzt gespannt zu hören, wo der Kuchen ist, von dem du sprichst.


----------



## firevsh2o (7. Februar 2020)

Ich könnte die Stütze in allen meinen drei Bikes fahren. (Rallon XL,, Optic XL, Dude L) SL91. Mir reichen aber bislang die 185mm der Revive. 

Interessant fände ich eine Variante mit Setback fürs Privateer 161.  Da gibt es bislang nur die 9point8 soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Sackmann (7. Februar 2020)

Das Privateer hat eine sehr extreme Geometrie. Manchmal denke ich mir, dass socleh Bikes überhaupt nicht zum Sitzen gemacht sind. 
Sitzwinkel von 80°, Reach von wirklich langen 490mm bei über 640 Stack und damit ein resultierendes Oberrohr von gerade mal ganz knapp über 600mm.
Das fühlt sich schon sehr "speziell" an, um es mal neutral auszudrücken.
Das, was Chris Cocalis in diesem Artikel mitunter schreibt, (Stichwort: Hochseetanker) finde ich sehr treffend:








						Sitzwinkel am Mountainbike - Was sagt die Industrie dazu?
					

Sitzwinkel an Mountainbikes sind essentiell wichtig für die Ergonomie. Wir haben Firmen befragt wie sie über diesen Wert entscheiden und wie sie ihn messen.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## firevsh2o (7. Februar 2020)

Ja ich denke auch, dass Privateer hier übers Ziel hinausgeschossen ist. Ein Freund von mir hat eines bestellt, da werden wir das dann testen. 

Bei uns in der Gegend geht es eher nur bergauf oder bergab, sowas wie "Ebene" kennen wir nicht, also kann das schon funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (7. Februar 2020)

Ja, im steilen Gelände bergauf kann das funktionieren. Auf normalen Touren, wo es auch mal mehr oder weniger geradeaus geht, finde ich solche Sitzwinkel überhaupt nicht angenehm.


----------



## Sackmann (7. Februar 2020)

@Trail Surfer : Wie schaut´s denn jetzt eigentlich aus? Kommt da noch was?


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Februar 2020)

Warum? Bin ich dir 1 Gefallen schuldig? 
Scheinbar nicht.
Warum auch? Du darfst es/alles gerne nach deinem persönlichen Gusto _interpretieren... _


----------



## d-T-o (12. Februar 2020)

Santa Cruz Bronson V3 und VPACE T1LT (würde bei beiden passen) jeweils in XL und mit 31,6 mm Sattelrohrinnendurchmesser.


----------



## Seppl- (12. Februar 2020)

Ich möchte abstimmen, sind dort Optionen welche ich nur nicht sehe ?

Da mehrfach JA und mehrfach Nein auswählbar ist ?

Meine Stimme geht an Ja

Pipedream Moxie Longer

185cm SL 94cm

sieht aktuell mit einer 185 revive so aus: (Einstecktiefe wie @null-2wo schon meinte 262)


----------



## Marksbo (13. Februar 2020)

Pole evolink und pole TAIVAL beide XL

Schrittlänge ca 97cm  Körper ca 1,98 m

Da eine Nivo mit 212 passt, würde auch diese Stütze passen.
( Maße verglichen )

Habe zwei Stützen ab 200 MM. Weniger will ich nicht mehr haben.

Würde eher noch mehr nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (13. Februar 2020)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Ich möchte abstimmen, sind dort Optionen welche ich nur nicht sehe ?
> 
> Da mehrfach JA und mehrfach Nein auswählbar ist ?
> 
> ...



Mehrfach "Ja" und mehrfach "Nein" kann man deshalb auswählen, weil ja manche Leute mehrere Bikes haben.
Hast du die Einleitung zur Umfrage durchgelesen? Da ist alles ausführlich und mit Beispiel erklärt.


----------



## Seppl- (13. Februar 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Mehrfach "Ja" und mehrfach "Nein" kann man deshalb auswählen, weil ja manche Leute mehrere Bikes haben.
> Hast du die Einleitung zur Umfrage durchgelesen? Da ist alles ausführlich und mit Beispiel erklärt.


Ja dem Anschein nach wohl genau diese Zeile nicht  danke


----------



## Sackmann (13. Februar 2020)

?


----------



## saturno (13. Februar 2020)

SUPERIOR XF Carbon RH XL würde paßen


----------



## Ahija (13. Februar 2020)

Geometron Mojo G16 Longest.
188cm bei 91cm SL


----------



## endorfin195 (14. Februar 2020)

Rocky Mountain Instinct Carbon 2018 (aktueller Rahmen)  in XL geht leicht. Schrittlänge 94,5, Sitzhöhe 85 Ok Sattel
Es gibt auch eine Tabelle von Rocky Mountain, in der steht wie weit die jeweiligen Rahmen ausgerieben sind.
Beim Instinct sollen es 280 mm sein.


----------



## aibeekey (14. Februar 2020)

Nicolai G16 Large
Focus Vice Large
Giant Reign 2016 Large
180/87cm

Für mich war der Aha-Moment der Umstieg beim Reign vom M zu L. Damals war noch die Stock-125er Reverb drin. Beim M Rahmen hat das hinten und vorne nicht gereicht. Beim L auf einmal schon. Erklärung, die ich mir damals geben konnte: je länger der Reach/Front Center, desto weniger weit muss man mit dem Hintern nach hinten-> Sattel weniger im Weg.
Wurde dann dennoch gegen eine Revive getauscht, aber mehr "weil Bock drauf".
Im Focus steckt bis heute eine 125er. Vermisse selten mehr Hub, wenngleich das Focus natürlich nicht exakt gleich bewegt wird, wie die Enduros.

Dementsprechend ist meine 160er Revive nun mehr als ausreichend, ganz egal wie steil es wird.
Da ist eher das HR im Weg als der Sattel, wenn es richtig hohe Stufen werden.
Was man mit 210 oder sogar mehr Hub anfangen will? Keine Ahnung ehrlich gesagt. Aber die Leute werden es schon wissen


----------



## reflux (15. Februar 2020)

Transition Patrol XL 2017
187/93cm würd passen
hätte bei meinem 16er Tyee XL auch gepasst


----------



## Jaerrit (17. Februar 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wieso ist es kein Sinneswandel, wenn es regelmäßig negiert wurde und jetzt doch kommen soll?


Gabelschoner?  

Edit: Mist, falsches Unterforum


----------



## SgtIcetea (18. April 2020)

@Sackmann gibt es hierzu neue Infos? Ist da was im kommen oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (19. April 2020)

Wir arbeiten nach wie vor daran.


----------



## Symion (19. April 2020)

Nicolai G16 XL, 1,94m massig Platz.
Rail --> Sattelklemme sind ~300mm. Müsste daher mehr als 210mm Hub haben (oneup) damit sie interessant wird.


----------



## Sackmann (19. April 2020)

Also wenn für dich lediglich der reine Hub interessant ist, dann nimm 'ne Vecnum Nivo. Die hat nämlich 212mm.
Interessant sind viele Sachen neben dem Hub oder den reinen Daten auf der Längentabelle oder dem Preis. Wir verkaufen nicht über ein Preisschild oder über Daten auf dem Papier.
Ich will mich gar nicht mit One Up messen. Deren Stützen sind einfach viel günstiger und sehr radikal, das merkt man aber auch in vielerlei Hinsicht. 
Wenn du meinst, dass wir mehr Hub als 210mm haben müssen, damit eine unserer Stützen interessant für dich ist, dann bist gehörst du nicht zu den Kunden, für die wir unsere Produkte entwickeln.


----------



## Symion (19. April 2020)

Wegen 2mm mehr Hub kauf ich keine neue Stütze 

Hub ist sicherlich das WICHTIGSTE an einer langen Stütze, die Einbaulänge spielt natürlich dahingehend eine Rolle das sie auch in den Rahmen reinpassen muss.
Alles Andere kommt danach.

Funktion / Haltbarkeit
Möglichkeit des Services und dessen Kosten
Preis
Gewicht

Was bringt mit die beste Stütze (als großer Mensch, geht hier ja um lange Stützen) wenn sie nur 100mm hat?
Stützen die nicht lange einwandfrei funktionieren gibt es auch mehr als genug.
Ob sie jetzt fancy glitzert oder 3gr. leichter ist spielt hier auch keine Rolle.

Um 200mm gibt es schon einige Stützen, sehe nicht das man da noch eine braucht:
OneUp 210
Nivo 212
9point8 200


----------



## Sackmann (19. April 2020)

Wenn du dir wegen 2mm keine andere Stütze kaufst, dann wirst du dir auch keine neue REVIVE kaufen, sofern sie denn kommen sollte. Das mit den mehr als 210mm finde ich aber eben etwas sehr eindimensional gedacht.
Ob die Stütze nun 205 oder 210 oder 215 hat, spielt für den Endkunden im Endeffekt eine nur sehr kleine Rolle, die sogar kaum spürbar ist. 10mm Unterschied zwischen 150 und 160 sind was anderes als 10mm Unterschied bei 200mm.
Und wenn du sagst, dass DU nicht die Notwendigkeit siehst, da es da noch eine Stütze gibt, dann denken das viele Leute, und gerade die Hersteller naturgemäß anders.


----------



## Symion (19. April 2020)

Ist ja nur meine Meinung 
Da du Anfangs angesprochen hast das der Markt für derart lange Stützen klein ist, wollte ich hier mal aus Sicht eines Nutzers der sowas wirklich BRAUCHT mitteilen worauf es mir ankommt.

Der "Durchschnittsbiker" mit 1,80m braucht so eine Stütze garantiert nicht und kommt mit eurer 185mm aus.
Warum braucht man als großer wesentlich mehr Hub? In der Regel geht die Größe auch mit erhöhtem Gewicht einher.
Wird es nun (sehr) steil muss man entsprechend mehr in die Knie gehen um einen ausreichend tiefen Schwerpunkt zu generieren --> mehr Hub an der Stütze! damit man sich noch vor- / zurück bewegen kann.


Und ja die 210er OneUp habe ich durchaus wegen des Hubs geholt. Von den gerasterten Positionen ala Niro bin ich nicht begeistert, das hat mich schon bei meiner Vecnum gestört (ist wegen Riss an einer Rastposition rausgeflogen). Zudem ist die OneUp durch den größeren Durchmessers des Tauchrohrs und der Wandstärke auch steifer. Bei dem Auszug merkt man das schon deutlich.
Der Preis ist nett, war aber nicht aussschlaggebend.


----------



## Jaerrit (19. April 2020)

Symion schrieb:


> Ist ja nur meine Meinung








☝?
ersetze „Chef“ durch „Sackmann“ ??


----------



## Marksbo (19. April 2020)

Symion schrieb:


> Ist ja nur meine Meinung
> Da du Anfangs angesprochen hast das der Markt für derart lange Stützen klein ist, wollte ich hier mal aus Sicht eines Nutzers der sowas wirklich BRAUCHT mitteilen worauf es mir ankommt.
> 
> Da bin ich bei dir. Habe eine der ersten movelocs schon lange im Einsatz ohne Probleme. Über 100kg. Beim Service top und leicht zu zerlegen und selbst zu servicen.
> ...


----------



## McFussel (24. April 2020)

Geile Idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (26. April 2020)

Last Glen XXL 
Last Fast Forward XL

2x ja


----------



## chorge (25. Mai 2020)

In meinem neuen Pivot Switchblade (XL) hab ich ne Nivo mit 212 - und die steht noch 4cm raus! Ich könnte sie problemlos komplett im Rahmen versenken... und gehen 240mm Hub oder so hätte ich nix einzuwenden. Aber bitte mit Indexstufen, denn die sind bei Vecnum einfach perfekt!!!


----------



## chorge (25. Mai 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> ...Ob die Stütze nun 205 oder 210 oder 215 hat, spielt für den Endkunden im Endeffekt eine nur sehr kleine Rolle, die sogar kaum spürbar ist. 10mm Unterschied zwischen 150 und 160 sind was anderes als 10mm Unterschied bei 200mm...


Aha....?! Komisch, dass ich persönlich den Schritt von 200 auf 212 DEUTLICH gespürt habe... ich glaube ein Hersteller sollte dem Kunden nicht erzählen, was er spürt, und. Was nicht...


----------



## Sackmann (25. Mai 2020)

@chorge : Wo hast du denn die 200mm drin gehabt? Ich dachte, du hast 212mm?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (25. Mai 2020)

Symion schrieb:


> ... das hat mich schon bei meiner Vecnum gestört (ist wegen Riss an einer Rastposition rausgeflogen)....



Das hätte dir Vecnum aber wahrscheinlich für nen niedrigen zweistelligen Betrag repariert.
Zumindest hat der einzige Service von meiner 2014(?) Moveloc nach 5 Jahren Nutzung nur 40€ gekostet, kaputt war "leider" nie was dran.


----------



## Symion (25. Mai 2020)

Würde auf Garantie repariert, aber der Schwachpunkt bleibt und für mich war sie einfach raus.
Stufenlos gefällt mir auch einfach besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blue Rabbit (26. Mai 2020)

Ich habe in unserem Alu Capra 2018 'L' eine Vecnum Nivo 212 komplett versenkt. Musst allerdings etwas weiter ausreiben. Die Zug-Mechanik ist bereits in dem Bereich der Biegung, passt aber gerade so rein. Der Hub ist auf 190mm (reduziert) eingestellt.


----------



## chorge (27. Mai 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @chorge : Wo hast du denn die 200mm drin gehabt? Ich dachte, du hast 212mm?


Ich hatte beides in meinem LAST Coal... zunächst die Moveloc, und dann eben die Nivo


----------



## Sackmann (27. Mai 2020)

Ich persönlich finde den Unterschied von 212 auf 200 jetzt nicht sonderlich merklich, ich habe quasi alles an Längen schon probiert, möchte dir aber da nicht widersprechen.
Wenn du den Unterschied also DEUTLICH merkst, so wie du es schreibst, dann ist das doch super für dich und du kannst dich glücklich schätzen, dass Vecnum da noch was deutlich Längeres mit einer tollen Rasterung und perfekt passenden Indexstufen für dich rausgebracht hat. Freut mich für dich.


----------



## Symion (27. Mai 2020)

Ich denke es kommt einfach darauf an was man fährt und wie groß man ist. Je größer desto, mehr Hub ist nötig. Stichwort Schwerpunkt.
Wer in sehr steilem verblockten / stufigen Gelände unterwegs ist braucht auch mehr.

Gibt einfach doch recht viele Spielwiesen als Biker.


----------



## Ahija (27. Mai 2020)

Es kommt auch auf den Sitzwinkel an.
Im vorherigen Rahmen kam ich mit der 150er Dropper super hin. Auf dem jetzigen musste ich den Sattel 10-20mm weiter ausfahren zwecks Sitzposition und habe auch im Steilen technischen öfter mal den Sattel dort, wo man ihn nicht spüren möchte.


----------



## Blue Rabbit (29. Mai 2020)

Die Kurbellänge spielt auch eine Rolle.
Eigentlich möchte man das Teil komplett versenken, dann einmal den maximalen Hub einstellen und nie wieder was verstellen müssen, ausser natürlich die Höhe vom Trigger aus.


----------



## Albschrat (15. Juni 2020)

Nicolai G15 XXL und Dartmoor Primal 29 XL. Passt beides. Bei 200cm und 98cm SL würde ich meine 185er Revive auch gegen eine längere tauschen. Würde mir entgegenkommen.


----------



## null-2wo (21. Oktober 2022)

hey @Sackmann liegt das projekt auf eis? ich hab inzwischen nen maßrahmen mit komplett geradem 380er sattelrohr, da würde sich vmtl. ne 280er stütze rausgehen...?


----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2022)

null-2wo schrieb:


> hey @Sackmann liegt das projekt auf eis? ich hab inzwischen nen maßrahmen mit komplett geradem 380er sattelrohr, da würde sich vmtl. ne 280er stütze rausgehen...?



Du hast den Thread für die 213mm Stütze erwischt. Kannste schon länger kaufen 🤫

Vermutlich hast du den gesucht -> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/droppus-extralongus.954977/

Ich hab in meinen Maßrahmen derweil eine Oneup 240 versenkt, um geduldig weiter auf die Bikeyoke Extralongus warten zu können. Über die Haptik im Gegensatz zu einer Revive müssen wir nicht reden glaub ich. Aber der Hub ist schon seeeehr nett.


----------



## null-2wo (21. Oktober 2022)

recht haste, ging um die extralongus. aber vermutlich kommt die eh nicht in 30.9 (was ich verstehen kann).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

